# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: Invest in sound money with Amagi Metals

## amagimetals

We are one of the original precious metal companies to accept Bitcoins and offer very competitive prices. *In honor of bitcoin prices reaching $1,000 per BTC in 2017, we are offering .5% discount on all metal purchased using bitcoin purchases through all of February 2017.

We recently moved our customer service and fulfillment facilities and have received rave reviews about our world-class Amagi customer service team.

Amagi Metals is a global eCommerce precious and base metal dealer located with offices in Austin, TX, Las Vegas, NV, and Bartlesville, OK. It is our mission to simplify the buying process of precious metals and illuminate the importance of financial responsibility and sound money. Our company is named after the Sumerian cuneiform ama-gi symbol. This symbol is the earliest known reference to liberty and dates back over 4,000 years. Amagi Metals was founded 2009.

Why Buy From Us?

We accept bitcoins!We have a great selection of products.Our prices update every 60 seconds reflecting accurate metal, USD, and bitcoin prices.We value your privacy. We secure customer information and do not sell or show any other individual or entity your information or transaction history.Our process is simple and professional.We believe in our products. Their quality matched with our service is unparalleled.We are members of the American Numismatic Association (ANA), Industry Council for Tangible Assets (ICTA), American Open Currency Standard (AOCS), North American Collectibles Association (NACA), Professional Coin Grading Service (PCGS) and Certified Coin Exchange (CCE).

How It Works

Visit our website at https://www.amagimetals.com.Look through our hundreds of products. Prices and price discounts are listed on each product page.Add whatever products you want to your shopping cart.Visit your shopping cart for the total and a shipping quote. Prices are displayed in USD. You can pay via credit card, PayPal, bank wire, check/money order, and best of all bitcoins!When you complete checkout with bitcoin, you will receive the latest bitcoin-USD conversion rate with transaction information of where to send the funds to.You will receive a confirmation email, the order will be sent through our processing system and all you have to do is sit back and wait for the shipment to arrive at your doorstep!

Prices can be displayed in bitcoins through the currency selector on the top right.



Shipping & Handling

Shipping times are varying between 1 business day and 3 weeks depending on the product. Backordered products and products with stated shipping times will take longer.Once shipped, domestic orders generally take 3-5 business days to arrive. International orders take between 1-4 weeks, depending on the shipping service you choose and location.Most orders are shipped via USPS, UPS, and FedEx.All orders are shipped fully insured.

For resources on precious metals or more detailed information on our products and policies:
About Us
Policy Center
Knowledge Center
Bitcoin Center


Questions? Reply to this post, send us a PM or an email at support@amagimetals.com or call us toll free at (800) 578-4653, M-F 8:30am-5pm Central Time. You can also write to us at:

Anthem Vault Inc.
Attn to: Amagi Metals
2407 S. Congress Ave.
#E-287 
Austin, TX 78704


Be sure to see us on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and Google +:

http://www.facebook.com/amagimetals
http://www.twitter.com/AmagiMetals
http://www.instagram.com/AmagiMetals
https://plus.google.com/+Amagimetals*

----------


## tod evans

Precious metals that only appreciate are antique tools.

Learn about them and invest wisely, don't throw your wealth away..

----------


## The Northbreather

> Precious metals that only appreciate are antique tools.
> 
> Learn about them and invest wisely, don't throw your wealth away..


Will you be more specific?

----------


## tod evans

> Will you be more specific?


Antique hand-tools have steadily increased in value for 40 years that I'm aware of, and just like muscle cars there are a limited number.

Anything from planes and saws to anvils and chisels have followings.

American made power tools made pre 1970 appreciate too providing you pay attention to what you invest in..

Precious metals are mobile and readily recognized, I'd be more comfortable storing or traveling with this plane than several pounds of silver;

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Tod, I agree, well-made old tools are exquisite.

Gold and silver are super and terrific, too.

I love them both!

----------


## presence

what kind of paperwork is that going to entail for a bitcoin transaction?

what do you keep about me?

how is shipping handled?

what if I buy one of those $10k bricks of silver dollars

thanks!

----------


## amagimetals

When you make a transaction using bitcoin there isn't more paperwork for you to do than that of placing an order with a credit/debit card or bank wire. You simply send the bitcoin to the wallet address we have listed when you are checking out. It's really a very simple process. We are required by government regulations to keep information on all of customers but that information is simply the general information you provide for us to ship your order: your name, shipping/billing address, telephone number, and email address. We do not share any of our customers information with any other company if that is something you're concerned about. Shipping is dependent on what you are ordering and where you live and which option you choose as you go through the check out process. For instance shipping for an international order would be different than that for a domestic one.  If you were buying one of the monster boxes of gold eagles that would be shipped Fedex (most likely) due to the size and weight, would be insured and would require a signature upon delivery. I hope this answers your questions if you have any others please let us know. Our support staff is here Monday-Friday from 8am to 5pm CST.

Thanks, 

Shannon 
Customer Support Specialist

----------

